# Bedingter Breakpoint



## manuche (22. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich benutze eclipse und möchte nachvollziehen können wann eine variable einen anderen wert zugewiesen bekommt... Eigentlich kein Problem da ich ja auch settermethoden hab... Leider verhält sich das ganze nicht so wie es soll, deswegen wäre es interessant einen Breakpoint zu haben der nur dann aktiv wird wenn sich eine Variable ändert!
Gruß manuche


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2008)

Rechtsklick auf den Breakpoint -> Breakpoint Properties -> Enable Conditon -> Code eingeben


----------



## tfa (22. Feb 2008)

Ich glaube hier ist  ein Watchpoint gesucht, kein bedingter Breakpoint. EInfach im Outline das Feld anklicken und dann rechte Maustaste "Toggle Watchpoint". Man kann dann noch access und modification einstellen.


----------



## manuche (22. Feb 2008)

Danke genau das war das was ich gesucht hat... Hat mich leider nich wirklich weiter gebracht! Trotzdem danke!


----------

